# Looking for a carry gun.



## Kensterfly (Dec 20, 2013)

My night stand gun is a S&W Model 10-5 Nickel 4 inch barrel. I also have a Ruger Blackhawk .357 and a Burgo .38 stashed around the house in addition to an LC Smith double barrel 16 gauge. However... I'm looking for a carry gun and am strongly leaning toward a Smith 10 snubby. Basically identical to my home gun, but with a short barrel. I figure the feel is going to be similar and that should be advantageous. Same ammo. Plus the Snubby is easily concealable and is a six shot, versus a J frame, which might be a bit lighter. I'll probably also get my bride a Smith 10 snubby. Certainly will be a step up over her Jennings .22 auto. (I know.... I know...:buttkick:

So, what do you think about the idea of sticking with Smith 10s? I already love the gun.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

As long as you, also, carry some sort of speedloader or speed strip; and, at least, 6 extra rounds I think it's a fine idea! (Just wondering: Are you talking about a revolver that is in current production, or are you looking at used guns?)


----------



## Kensterfly (Dec 20, 2013)

Glock Doctor, I would love to find a S&W Model 10 nickel with 2" barrel to match with my Model 10 Nickel with 4" barrel that I have now. I don't think they are in production anymore. Hopefully, I can find one or two. Doesn't have to be nickel. Blue would be fine, even a slightly worn looking one.
And I have a speed loader.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Kensterfly said:


> Glock Doctor, I would love to find a S&W Model 10 nickel with 2" barrel to match with my Model 10 Nickel with 4" barrel that I have now. I don't think they are in production anymore. Hopefully, I can find one or two. Doesn't have to be nickel. Blue would be fine, even a slightly worn looking one.
> And I have a speed loader.


*Here ya go:* S&W Model 10 38 SPECIAL SMITH WESSON NICKEL FINISH : Revolvers at GunBroker.com

*Or this one:* http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=382400752

*Or this one:* http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=382239511

*Yup, another one:* http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=382105238


----------



## Kensterfly (Dec 20, 2013)

The second and third are just flat out beautiful. My 4" Model 10-5 will match either of those in quality. But for a carry gun, I don't have to have a flawless beauty and would rather not have to pay for it.
What is the difference between a 10-5 and a 10-7? 
And the difference between a Model 10 and a Model 15?
Thanks.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Kensterfly said:


> The second and third are just flat out beautiful. My 4" Model 10-5 will match either of those in quality. But for a carry gun, I don't have to have a flawless beauty and would rather not have to pay for it.
> What is the difference between a 10-5 and a 10-7?
> And the difference between a Model 10 and a Model 15?
> Thanks.


The -# designates a later (more current) production code. Most serious S&W buyers, want as early a production code (smaller number) as possible. And, they tend to bring a higher price as well. I have numerous S&W revolvers, and most of mine are the early production codes.

As far as the difference between the model 10 and 15, I'm not quite sure. It might be just the type of finish. I'll do a little research and get back to you. In the meantime, maybe someone else will chime in and school the both of us.

*Here's a model 15:* S&W model 15-4 nickel plated revolver : Revolvers at GunBroker.com

Gotta say, I don't know what the difference in the model numbers are.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

The Model 15 has adjustable target sights. The Model 10 does not. The 2 inch barrel model 15-4 that paratrooper was good enough to post is actually reasonably priced for today's market, and appears to be in very nice condition. (With the box, no less!)

S&W 15-2 15-3 15-4 Nickel 2" the WORKS : Revolvers at GunBroker.com 

Unlike many GB listings I expect this one to sell fairly quickly.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Glock Doctor said:


> The Model 15 has adjustable target sights. The Model 10 does not. The 2 inch barrel model 15-4 that paratrooper was good enough to post is actually reasonably priced for today's market, and appears to be in very nice condition. (With the box, no less!)
> 
> S&W 15-2 15-3 15-4 Nickel 2" the WORKS : Revolvers at GunBroker.com
> 
> Unlike many GB listings I expect this one to sell fairly quickly.


Thanks for the clarification between models 10 & 15. I should have known that, but for some reason, it just didn't click at the moment.

It sucks getting older. :smt086

Now where did I leave my reading glasses?


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> ....... It sucks getting older. :smt086
> 
> Now where did I leave my reading glasses?


TELL ME ABOUT IT! (Or, as the eye doctor said to me, yesterday, '_Consider the alternative!_') :smt083


----------

